# Infinity Next



## Null (May 8, 2015)

(Edit: The project is now open for discussion on 8chan itself.)

In the last year and a half, we've had two separate fundraisers. Today, I'd like to ask the community to support a different kind of cause.

I've used imageboards since I was 14, and I'm sure between everyone reading this there are untold thousands of hours spent on them. This culture this community imbibes is not the result of a forum or a wiki, it comes from something more simple. While I like forums, I understand their faults. The mere fact that an avatar is present next to my words has altered your opinion of what you are reading. You have internalized everything said thus far differently than you would without those elements, for better or for worse.

Imageboards do not have that. They, of course, center around anonymity. Each idea floats freely in every thread, and are judged only on their own merits. This is why sites like 4chan and 8chan are so influential. There are no barriers; it's the closest thing to a pure exchange we are capable of.

@copypaste runs 8chan, and at some point in September I contributed to its open-source codebase. If you are unfamiliar with development, open-source means _anyone_ is capable of downloading the program for free and modifying it as they see fit. Think Wikipedia, but for entire websites and applications. See, 8chan runs on Infinity, which forks Vichan, which is built off Tinyboard. These three different repositories have many different authors, and in the 5 years or so of development, it has become dilapidated. copypaste's efforts and oversight is by far the brightest spot in this chain, but there's only so much one person and a few bitcoins can do.

Having worked on the code and having shopped around for alternatives, I know that the future for 4chan alternatives is bleak. As 4chan itself is proprietary and increasingly becoming less of a bastion for free speech (as is the rest of the Internet), this is unacceptable. In the last few years I've come to recognize and appreciate the fleeting existence of true free speech on the Internet, and I feel strongly about wanting to preserve it. So, I'm building my own open-source software with the intent of replacing what 8chan runs on.

https://infinitydev.org/

Infinty is my current passion project and I would like to expose it to you all. Despite being in very early stages, at only a few weeks old, its framework has allowed me to flesh out basic posting, account registration, and a fully functioning donation system. With proper funding, I could continue to develop this codebase at such a rate, until it supersedes anything currently available. I estimate this would take only half a year.

I'm not asking for much. At around $2,000 a month, I can work full-time on this project. With that amount, I can fuel my soda addiction and keep the Internet going until my project is complete. Programming is my love, and I don't need much else besides it. Even if this fundraiser fails or falls short and I am forced to pick up another office job, I will continue to work on it, just at a much slower rate.

Even if you have not a penny to give, I can still use your help. Just by reading the fundraiser pages and helping me identify typos, improving my word choice, and giving general advice is helping tremendously and is very well appreciated. I encourage anyone with suggestions to email me at josh@infinitydev.org, or just PM me.


That's all I have to say. The banner on the index page will be taken down in a few days. Thank you for reading.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 8, 2015)

i will donate only if you make a board for gay weeaboo shit and make me a mod


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> i will donate only if you make a board for gay weeaboo shit and make me a mod


Getting way ahead of yourself there. If I can start with custom board creation you can make whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> Getting way ahead of yourself there. If I can start with custom board creation you can make whatever the fuck you want.


then take my fucking money


----------



## Watcher (May 8, 2015)

Do you plan on focusing on Larachan more than the forums once the project gets funded?


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 8, 2015)

Just a heads up since you mentioned pointing out spelling errors: under the $10000 heading you left the "r" out of "critical". Also, I think it's coming along well and looks good.

Edit: and an extra "n" in "confederation" in the beyond section.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Cuddlebug said:


> Do you plan on focusing on Larachan more than the forums once the project gets funded?


The forums barely require any attention to manage themselves. I rarely have to do anything these days. We're not being DDoS'd every week and I have a lot of free time to share.


----------



## Wet (May 8, 2015)

Are you looking for developers at this point? I know sometimes in the beginning it's better to build the foundation alone if you'll be the primary developer.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Just a heads up since you mentioned pointing out spelling errors: under the $10000 heading you left the "r" out of "critical". Also, I think it's coming along well and looks good.
> 
> Edit: and an extra "n" in "confederation" in the beyond section.


Thanks. I've fixed both issues.



Wet said:


> Are you looking for developers at this point? I know sometimes in the beginning it's better to build the foundation alone if you'll be the primary developer.


No, not yet. I will be wrapping up the codebase and building a proper documentation set for contributing. This is what will mark v0.1 and at that point it will be open-source.

The code is in PHP and uses the Laravel framework. If you want to contribute, I would suggest looking into that and familiarizing yourself with their architecture. It takes about a day and the learning curve is intimidating, but the system works very well.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 8, 2015)

I gave $10 bucks because coke zero doesn't grow on trees


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> I gave $10 bucks because coke zero doesn't grow on trees


shit, you a true homie.


----------



## kuniqs (May 8, 2015)

Got programmers?


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

kuniqs said:


> Got programmers?


No, not yet. To quote myself here:



Null said:


> No, not yet. I will be wrapping up the codebase and building a proper documentation set for contributing. This is what will mark v0.1 and at that point it will be open-source.
> 
> The code is in PHP and uses the Laravel framework. If you want to contribute, I would suggest looking into that and familiarizing yourself with their architecture. It takes about a day and the learning curve is intimidating, but the system works very well.


I'll add this to the FAQ. If you want, PM me your email address and I'll let you know when it's open.

Just keep in mind I'm already strapped for cash. I can only offer you references.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 8, 2015)

If I donate can you promise that years from now you won't regret everything and become a SJW cuck lord?


----------



## voiceguy (May 8, 2015)

I would happily donate $12 per month ad infinitum if you revoke @Brad Watson_Miami 's ability to ignore people and restore everyone he is currently ignoring. (Hey, other campaigns offer incentives, and this would really inspire me to give.) I would be willing to go higher, but my fixed income won't allow it.


----------



## Mikeula (May 8, 2015)

When I get my next paycheck I would be glad to donate, heck this is basically the extent of my socializing and all the good times this forum has given me, the least I can do Is help out


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> If I donate can you promise that years from now you won't regret everything and become a SJW cuck lord?


No promises. I'm thinking of asking Anita Sarkeesian out for coffee.

I should also specify this is _not_ a replacement for 4chan or 8chan. This is a potential replacement for _what 8chan runs on_. I am _not_ building a new website, I'm developing software.



Mikeula said:


> When I get my next paycheck I would be glad to donate, heck this is basically the extent of my socializing and all the good times this forum has given me, the least I can do Is help out


Thanks mate.



voiceguy said:


> I would happily donate $12 per month ad infinitum if you revoke @Brad Watson_Miami 's ability to ignore people and restore everyone he is currently ignoring. (Hey, other campaigns offer incentives, and this would really inspire me to give.) I would be willing to go higher, but my fixed income won't allow it.


god damnit

https://kiwifarms.net/mad_god.php


----------



## CatParty (May 8, 2015)

gimme trophies


----------



## Coster (May 8, 2015)

You had me sold on the free speech spiel. I've grown up with *chan culture, and this seems like a genuinely cool thing to donate to. Go! Null! Go out and code and drink coke zero to the extreme!


----------



## Fareal (May 8, 2015)

I will only donate if you a) confirm this is a scam to fund gender reassignment surgery and b) promise to steal all the money and blame paypal/indiegogo/the patriarchy/aliens.


----------



## voiceguy (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> god damnit
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/mad_god.php


Thank you. I only brought it up because he is starting again.

Tried to make the promised contribution, but got error message "The server responded with an unknown error. You were not charged. Please report this issue." How do I report this issue? Is there a website for stripe that I can report it to, or do I report it on the Larachan site (and if so, where)? I want to keep my word but do not trust bitcoin.


----------



## DankMemes (May 8, 2015)

What improvements are you making to the basic functioning of your new software compared to existing imageboard software like the varieties already used by 4chan or 8chan?


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Fareal said:


> I will only donate if you a) confirm this is a scam to fund gender reassignment surgery and b) promise to steal all the money and blame paypal/indiegogo/the patriarchy/aliens.


I don't need reassignment when we already know I am the prettiest girl on the forum.
Except for @Rio.



voiceguy said:


> Tried to make the promised contribution, but got error message "The server responded with an unknown error. You were not charged. Please report this issue." How do I report this issue? Is there a website for stripe that I can report it to, or do I report it on the Larachan site (and if so, where)? I want to keep my word but do not trust bitcoin.


Is this a result of using the subscription? I'll investigate.


----------



## KFC (May 8, 2015)

maybe.


----------



## voiceguy (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> Is this a result of using the subscription? I'll investigate.


Yes, it is for the monthly support option.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

DankMemes said:


> What improvements are you making to the basic functioning of your new software compared to existing imageboard software like the varieties already used by 4chan or 8chan?


It's hard to describe to an end user what the core focus of this is when it's mostly rebuilding what already exists. To anyone not familiar with the concepts of spaghetti code, it sounds underwhelming.

As of right now my only plans are to meet the 8ch feature level so that it can migrate cleanly to the new code base. After that, because of its architecture, it should be easy to continue developing new features as requested.


----------



## DankMemes (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> It's hard to describe to an end user what the core focus of this is when it's mostly rebuilding what already exists. To anyone not familiar with the concepts of spaghetti code, it sounds underwhelming.
> 
> As of right now my only plans are to meet the 8ch feature level so that it can migrate cleanly to the new code base. After that, because of its architecture, it should be easy to continue developing new features as requested.



Spaghetti code is a real stress-sigh-inducing pain in the ass. I had no idea imageboards were that complex. I admire your dedication even in the face of hilariously convoluted web code and crippling Coke Zero addiction. Godspeed.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 8, 2015)

Will I get a green banner for donating? That's the real question.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 8, 2015)

I just pitched in 10 bucks. Go buy yourself a whole pack of fuckin Coke Zeros and a candy bar.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 8, 2015)

I'll put in $5 a month later on today but make me supervisor of DN forums  

Or not, I'm cool with just supporting your dreams for all the cool shit you've made happen on this site.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Will I get a green banner for donating? That's the real question.


If you'd like. To keep it fair, it needs to be more than the $20 it costs currently.



dollarpennypincher said:


> I just pitched in 10 bucks. Go buy yourself a whole pack of fuckin Coke Zeros and a candy bar.






KingofManga420 said:


> I'll put in $5 a month later on today but make me supervisor of DN forums
> 
> Or not, I'm cool with just supporting your dreams for all the cool shit you've made happen on this site.


I think there's plans for that board. Don't you worry.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 8, 2015)

And my axe.

Good luck with Larachan. Looks like a decent project, even without emoji support.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 8, 2015)

what if donators get a pink banner along with a green one too for donating :greed:


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> I think there's plans for that board. Don't you worry.


I know, it's just gone to shit lately management wise and there's no one to take care of it. I've helped _THE BOSS _with some big stuff behind the scenes and my senpai complex makes me want to be in a better position to be of use to him. Anyway I'll donate in a bit.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

PantsOfDesire said:


> And my axe.
> 
> Good luck with Larachan. Looks like a decent project, even without emoji support.


You're a legend, thanks



Dr. Meme said:


> what if donators get a pink banner along with a green one too for donating :greed:


banners are gay and unrealistic



KingofManga420 said:


> I know, it's just gone to shit lately management wise and there's no one to take care of it. I've helped _THE BOSS _with some big stuff behind the scenes and my senpai complex makes me want to be in a better position to be of use to him. Anyway I'll donate in a bit.


Honestly, I'd suggest asking him. He can still do administrative stuff.


----------



## marganagram (May 8, 2015)

I can't "see" this- i get this error: ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH
details:
A secure connection cannot be established because this site uses an unsupported protocol.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> Honestly, I'd suggest asking him. He can still do administrative stuff.


You're cool with me asking? I don't want to go behind your back on your own forum.


----------



## RequiredName (May 8, 2015)

Maybe you could start up a Patreon or a Kickstarter to fund yet another message board synonymous with Pedobear and people posting the latitude and longitude of where they buried the body.


----------



## Glaive (May 8, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> You're cool with me asking? I don't want to go behind your back on your own forum.



Apologies for further derail of the lovely Larachan thread.

But the amount of traffic currently on the DN sub-board is miniscule.  There aren't new threads and it should not need it's own supervisor.
Yes it's very true that we see a few completely garbage threads in it pop up these days to try and spark some life in it, but it's nowhere near problematic.

We very well may need one in the future if it picks up.  But currently it would be a useless position in my personal opinion.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

marganagram said:


> I can't "see" this- i get this error: ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH
> details:
> A secure connection cannot be established because this site uses an unsupported protocol.


That's an issue with SSL and Cloudflare. I'll look into it. Thanks for the report.



KingofManga420 said:


> You're cool with me asking? I don't want to go behind your back on your own forum.


It's fine.



RequiredName said:


> Maybe you could start up a Patreon or a Kickstarter to fund yet another message board synonymous with Pedobear and people posting the latitude and longitude of where they buried the body.


I know this is a sarcastic post, but...

*Why did you build your own donation system? Why build it first thing?*
Larachan's donation form was developed with Laravel's Stripe integration _specifically_ to avoid Patreon, GoFundMe, Grattipay, and Kickstarter.

Users of particular imageboards may be aware that those services are unfaithful to their patrons, despite taking a gratuitous 5 to 10% out of donations. They will kick anyone off their programs for any reason, or no reason at all. In the interest of webmasters, I've built a custom cashier system that can later be converted into a donation form for any website running Larachan. That way, only Stripe can cut funding to the website, and reliance on meddling, self-serving middleman can be avoided entirely.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 8, 2015)

DankMemes said:


> Spaghetti code is a real stress-sigh-inducing pain in the ass. I had no idea imageboards were that complex. I admire your dedication even in the face of hilariously convoluted web code and crippling Coke Zero addiction. Godspeed.



It's a bloody nightmare. Had to pick-up a project, some years back at work, that someone else had built. I spent the first few days just commenting the code, and then began the fun task of restructuring it in to something that could be maintained. It worked before I touched it, but it was like cracking open a beautiful super model to find that her kidneys connected to her bladder via her lungs.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 8, 2015)

Glaive said:


> Apologies for further derail of the lovely Larachan thread.
> 
> But the amount of traffic currently on the DN sub-board is miniscule.  There aren't new threads and it should not need it's own supervisor.
> Yes it's very true that we see a few completely garbage threads in it pop up these days to try and spark some life in it, but it's nowhere near problematic.
> ...


Glaive can you make me mod of the golden knight subforum


----------



## MerriedManJr (May 8, 2015)

I notice that the boards have a name field. Namefagging is incompatable with free speech and the immense autism radiated by namefags will slowly, but surely, destroy everything good and decent in the world. Nip this in the bud. There is no room for namefags in this brave new code!


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

MerriedManJr said:


> I notice that the boards have a name field. Namefagging is incompatable with free speech and the immense autism radiated by namefags will slowly, but surely, destroy everything good and decent in the world. Nip this in the bud. There is no room for namefags in this brave new code!


One of the first things I'm building, and as a part of the first goal, is to have config. If you choose to destroy namefags on your own installation, you will be free to do so.


----------



## Clownshirt (May 8, 2015)

I kicked a Jackson your way, Null. I hope Larachan gets to be a huge success


----------



## The I Scream Man (May 8, 2015)

You know I'm gonna donate some shit to this man.


----------



## SU 390 (May 8, 2015)

If I had the cash, I would donate. I hope you soda addiction is mostly Coke/Sprite Zero. Anything that's Zero, is okay in moderation of course.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

Clownshirt said:


> I kicked a Jackson your way, Null. I hope Larachan gets to be a huge success





TheIceCreamMan said:


> You know I'm gonna donate some shit to this man.


Gracias 



WanderingVagabond said:


> If I had the cash, I would donate. I hope you soda addiction is mostly Coke/Sprite Zero. Anything that's Zero, is okay in moderation of course.


It's Pepsi Max at the moment. Coke Zero tastes like ass in Australia. I think they ban some of the delicious cancer in it here.


----------



## Jaimas (May 8, 2015)

Null said:


> In the last year and a half, we've had two separate fundraisers. Today, I'd like to ask the community to support a different kind of cause.
> 
> I've used imageboards since I was 14, and I'm sure between everyone reading this there are untold thousands of hours spent on them. This culture this community imbibes is not the result of a forum or a wiki, it comes from something more simple. While I like forums, I understand their faults. The mere fact that an avatar is present next to my words has altered your opinion of what you are reading. You have internalized everything said thus far differently than you would without those elements, for better or for worse.
> 
> ...



I'm economically in high-stress right now, Null, but I won't be in a month or two. At that point, I will wing a few sheckels your way.


----------



## Skeletor (May 8, 2015)

I don't even care about all this computer bullshit, but Null deserves a few bucks for all his work on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## A Hot Potato (May 8, 2015)

I'd love to give you $100 right now if I could, but I got to wait for my paycheck to come next week.

I just want to let you know that you are doing a great service to the world by undertaking this.


----------



## Danger (May 8, 2015)

At some point in the future I might be able to donate a bit until then all I can offer is asspats and hugboxing.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2015)

A Hot Potato said:


> I'd love to give you $100 right now if I could, but I got to wait for my paycheck to come next week.
> 
> I just want to let you know that you are doing a great service to the world by undertaking this.





Danger said:


> At some point in the future I might be able to donate a bit until then all I can offer is asspats and hugboxing.


Yeah, don't worry about rushing money into the bin. I'm going to try working on this as long as possible. Each milestone represents about a month's work, so if I get some a few weeks later that doesn't matter much. As long as I get enough to exist I'm content.


----------



## DN 420 (May 8, 2015)

would you ever host on github/bitbucket?


----------



## Kirby (May 8, 2015)

do you accept amazon gift cards or dominos pizza gift cards?


----------



## DNJACK (May 8, 2015)

I want you to use the line
goto: goto goto;
somewhere in the code.

It's important to avoid spaghetti.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 8, 2015)

Ok there, I bought you 36m of Dev time a month big guy. Now as a supporter supporter I demand you change your title to FatStacks2009 is Currently Fronting for my recurring campaign incentive.


----------



## ForTheHoard (May 8, 2015)

Try cutting you dick off and starting a Patreon.


----------



## ASU (May 8, 2015)

I contributed $20, and I want to say why.

I've been lurking the cow scene for about 5 years now. When you took over this place, no one knew what to expect from you. I saw the way some subsections of this site and others treated you. I know you got stabbed in the back a lot by people you tried to help, and through all that I never heard of you doing anything in retaliation. You took it all in stride and you still did your best to make peace with the people who wanted to tear you down just because you existed.

I have never talked to you before, in any capacity, we don't know each other at all, but you have ran this place better than anyone I know could. You don't let people cannibalize each other. You don't let people go after people who are too handicapped to defend themselves. These things are noticed, and I think you have a good heart.

Keep up the good work, and good luck with your projects.


----------



## Lalala (May 9, 2015)

As soon as I get a little more sweet government funding for being a lazy ass student I'll chuck  some your way, not only cos I wanna help but I adore the idea of fucking over the Tories desire to control the internet.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (May 9, 2015)

Well, look, I have to be honest ... I'm not too clear on how to put websites together. I'm thoroughly inexperienced in writing code. I don't know anything about programming. I'm totally unfamiliar with PHP, unless you mean that stuff that you take in one of those Grand Theft Auto games that lets you run around without getting hurt and just misspelled it. I wouldn't know, because I've never taken it. I never use the internet. I doubt that I'm on the internet now. I have no way of knowing.  Never once have I ever written anything on a forum.

What am a forum? 

I'm not actually on a computer right now, because I don't know what it does, other than make coffee. Somebody said once that I was actually using a coffee maker and not a computer. I don't drink coffee, so I wouldn't know.

The thing about all of this is that the Kiwi has been good to me.  I appreciate it, and I appreciate what Null (and others before him) have allowed me to express and achieve here, including some wonderful interaction with a lot of great, very wise, very encouraging folks. As such, I'm happy to support Null in this new endeavor.  I just hope it helps.


----------



## Count Olaf (May 9, 2015)

I feel the need to say that I read this entire post in Bane's voice.


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

CountOlaf said:


> I feel the need to say that I read this entire post in Bane's voice.


I am Vichan's reckoning. Here to end the borrowed time you've all been living on.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (May 9, 2015)

Sorry, I only donate to transsexual video game developers with a litany of mental illnesses.


----------



## Ana Phylaxis (May 9, 2015)

Your passion is obvious. The Larachan website has an aesthetically pleasing design.

But you spoke to me with your pop addiction. And then you said Pepsi Max > Coke Zero, so I knew you were legit.

Enjoy $10 of Pepsi Max on me, @Null.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 9, 2015)

I really love how almost every single autistic rating except in this thread is from Obamatron.


----------



## BriarHeart (May 9, 2015)

Null said:


> Having worked on the code and having shopped around for alternatives, I know that the future for 4chan alternatives is bleak. As 4chan itself is proprietary and increasingly becoming less of a bastion for free speech (as is the rest of the Internet), this is unacceptable. In the last few years I've come to recognize and appreciate the fleeting existence of true free speech on the Internet, and I feel strongly about wanting to preserve it.


This looks to be a really interesting concept, but in the context of this statement, I'm curious about the design features you plan to implement.  Would Larachan software include any global moderation tools or capabilities?  Maybe something more like Reddit, with user-created sub-boards establishing their own mods, guidelines and best practices?  Or, in the interest of the free-est of speech, would the software disallow moderation of any kind?


----------



## Meatman (May 9, 2015)

is the entire free speech thing a front for your rampant paedophillia


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

BriarHeart said:


> This looks to be a really interesting concept, but in the context of this statement, I'm curious about the design features you plan to implement. Would Larachan software include any global moderation tools or capabilities? Maybe something more like Reddit, with user-created sub-boards establishing their own mods, guidelines and best practices? Or, in the interest of the free-est of speech, would the software disallow moderation of any kind?


I'm going to avoid injecting personal management into anything hardcoded. The way I want permission layers to work resembles how this forum works so admins can change it.

You'd have something like this:

Root Administrator
Site Administrator
Global Volunteer
Board Owner
Board Volunteer

Board O/V are specific to a user owned property. Ideally, what you'd end up with is a situation where you can apply different levels of permissions.

Lets say that I'm a Global Volunteer and I own /kiwi/. Right now, with Vichan's setup, I would be able to arbitrarily delete any post on the system without reason. In an idea future, I would have, for instance, Global Volunteer permissions in /a/ but Board Owner permissions in /kiwi/. This means I'd be able to arbitrarily delete posts and threads on my board, but in the Anime board I'd need to specify an approved deletion reason set by the Administrators.

In a very transparent system, these deletions would be listed in a public moderation log along with name. Each deletion reason would have an action in terms of what is hard-removed from the system.

If I GV delete from a pedo board a post that has child pornography using the "Child Pornography" reason, that would hashban the image but perverse the text.
If I GV delete from /baphomet/ a post that has credit card information using the "Credit Card Information" reason, that reason could trigger a text deletion.

Of course, if a post has no images, it can't be deleted for CP. If it has no text, it can't be deleted for CC information. This decreases the ability to abuse tools by narrowing their specificity.




Meatman said:


> is the entire free speech thing a front for your rampant paedophillia


I'll bite.

The quote on the ED page you're referring to was added by a user called NeufNeuf who has edited no other page.
https://archive.md/FZYhU

The quote was the 2nd thing added to the page.
https://archive.md/SODuA

He tried to remove it the next day saying he made it up.
https://archive.md/5DiHg

Someone reverted the edit and later a sysop locked the page. It has remained there since.
https://archive.md/irXTW


I run a forum with about 3 million views a month. When people get banned they take it out on me. Slandering someone as a pedophile is the cheapest, easiest, most effective form of character assassination.

Regardless of your opinion on me as a person, I am an exceedingly strong developer and have never mismanaged money -- especially not other people's.

That is all I have to say on this.


----------



## BriarHeart (May 9, 2015)

Null said:


> I'm going to avoid injecting personal management into anything hardcoded. The way I want permission layers to work resembles how this forum works so admins can change it.
> 
> You'd have something like this:
> 
> ...


I dig it, especially the transparency it allows for non-permission holders.  How simple would it be for those with permissions to add or define new reasons?  I ask because, though I really like the idea of selective element deletion, my first thought was that people could skirt around that by sharing the information in different formats (i.e. posting a text link to CP, posting a screenshot of someone's CCI, etc).  The solution to that seems to be either allowing the various permission-holders to quickly define new reasons as new examples occur, or broadening the type of content banned for the reason, which pretty much defeats the purpose of selective deletion.

However, if the gatekeepers can define their own, subjective deletion reasons (for example, a Red Pill board owner defining "being a mangina" as a reason for text deletion and using it to censor dissenting text), would that be acceptable?  Or would that run contrary to your "absolute free speech on the Internet" goal?

This is making sense, y/n?  I'm under-caffeinated and am almost certain I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## DNJACK (May 9, 2015)

Null said:


> If I GV delete from /baphomet/ a post that has credit card information using the "Credit Card Information" reason, that reason could trigger a text deletion.
> 
> Of course, if a post has no images, it can't be deleted for CP. If it has no text, it can't be deleted for CC information. This decreases the ability to abuse tools by narrowing their specificity.



Really ?


----------



## marganagram (May 9, 2015)

So, any idea why I can't get the larachan.org to work yet.  I heard it was pretty. I like pretty things. Yes, I am a simple person.
ps. My sister's exhusband new wife made the same accusation, when they separated, so that she could get sole custody. It was despicable then, and is now.
pss. Or, is there maybe a different way I could see larachan.org?


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

BriarHeart said:


> However, if the gatekeepers can define their own, subjective deletion reasons (for example, a Red Pill board owner defining "being a mangina" as a reason for text deletion and using it to censor dissenting text), would that be acceptable? Or would that run contrary to your "absolute free speech on the Internet" goal?


Boards fall into the pseudo-"private property" class and BOs can do whatever they want. If I had time to develop these systems, I would allow BOs to make local report handle tools.

New permissions would be easy to set up. I've made mods for XenForo and I like how they do them. I'd probably copy that.



DNJACK said:


> Really?


I was giving examples of how I would set them up. These aren't absolutes. The point was the potential to specify "Request text body / require image" in a reason. If I ran a board and wanted "bcuz" to be a reason with total deletion and no requirement, I could do that.


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

marganagram said:


> So, any idea why I can't get the larachan.org to work yet. I heard it was pretty. I like pretty things. Yes, I am a simple person.
> ps. My sister's exhusband new wife made the same accusation, when they separated, so that she could get sole custody. It was despicable then, and is now.
> pss. Or, is there maybe a different way I could see larachan.org?


Please PM me with your Cloudflare Ray ID. Provide a screenshot too, if you can.


----------



## KingofManga420 (May 9, 2015)

I'm sorry if this was already answered somewhere and I missed it but it's really bugging me. Why is it named Larachan? 



Spoiler: Theory



Lara is the name of Null's first love


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> I'm sorry if this was already answered somewhere and I missed it but it's really bugging me. Why is it named Larachan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Introduction to Larachan*
_Larachan_ is an open-source imageboard software suite built on the Laravel framework in PHP. It is being built with the intention of superceding all currently available imageboard applications, inspired by my own long time use of imageboards and general low expectations for existing options. My two large contributions with the Infinity Development Group gave rise to the concept of starting from scratch.


----------



## marganagram (May 9, 2015)

Please PM me with your Cloudflare Ray ID. Provide a screenshot too, if you can.

A What??





Hide details
A secure connection cannot be established because this site uses an unsupported protocol.

Thanks again, Null, I may just go sit quietly and shiver for a while (mumbling about "Well, WHAT IS my Cloudflare Ray ID??")
I just saw the PM, sorry.


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

I sent you this in PM too, but for anyone else having this issue:

You're running Windows XP, and Chrome can't process the SSL format for whatever reason. The solution is to not use Win XP, or to access the website http://larachan.org (without the HTTPS). You can't donate without SSL though, unfortunately.


----------



## marganagram (May 9, 2015)

I had a feeling that might be it, My windows 7 computer fell over a lot and then died(?), so I have been using this (Win XP). Okay, toots, thank you for your help.


----------



## Meatman (May 9, 2015)

Null said:


> I'm going to avoid injecting personal management into anything hardcoded. The way I want permission layers to work resembles how this forum works so admins can change it.
> 
> You'd have something like this:
> 
> ...


I was just joking.
Just a #prounke


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

Meatman said:


> I was just joking.
> Just a #prounke


I'll end up having to quote myself a dozen times so dw about it.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (May 9, 2015)

Anonymous is misspelled.


----------



## Null (May 9, 2015)

Organic Fapcup said:


> Anonymous is misspelled.


Thanks. I just added that and I'm really tired, lol.

Brings up an interesting point. One of the things I really want to do is international accessibility. Laravel has a built in language framework and this is how it looks inside a language file.






This is lang/en/boards.php, and if we made a lang/sp/boards.php, we could define something like:


```
'anonymous' => "Anónimo"
```

That way, anyone using Spanish will see the correct translation for this word. This can be applied to any language specific article on the website.


----------



## Enig (May 9, 2015)

Apple OS X Imageboard.
inb4 a barrage of downboats from plebs who don't know about the BSD debacle


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 9, 2015)

What languages will larachan have?


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

Enig said:


> Apple OS X Imageboard.
> inb4 a barrage of downboats from plebs who don't know about the BSD debacle


I don't get the comparison. The codebase will be open source and free to use.



AN/ALR-56 said:


> What languages will larachan have?


I am a native English speaker, but I plan on utilizing Laravel's built-in language system so that anyone can contribute a translation. I'd like to have at least a Spanish and Arabic translation.


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

I added another section to the intro page.

https://larachan.org/

If you guys could do me a favor and read over it to make sure I didn't shit up any typos, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

copypaste has provided 5 BTC for funding on the condition that the name changes to match the name of the existing Infinity branch.

5 BTC currently translates to about $1,200, which means we've reached the funding level for the first milestone.

The new URL is here:
https://infinitydev.org


----------



## Sarcastic Username (May 10, 2015)

Allman style braces??

You monster!!'

Seriously though, it's more important to have *some* coding standard than the coding standard I prefer.


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

Sarcastic Username said:


> Allman style braces??
> 
> You monster!!'
> 
> Seriously though, it's more important to have *some* coding standard than the coding standard I prefer.


IMO I prefer


```
if( $something == "this" ) {

}
```

But that's not as popular. I'd rather just copy Laravel and make it look nice. I still have a lot to learn regarding Unit Testing and those weird as fuck comment blocks above functions.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 10, 2015)

Null said:


> I don't get the comparison. The codebase will be open source and free to use.



Only thing I can see is that it could be a reference to the MIT licence, which would be similar to the BSDed code that ended-up in OS X.

 Silly comparison though. MIT/BSD and GPL are all solid licences to use, with different strengths and weaknesses. I lean towards BSD and try to avoid the GPL/BSD Akbar crowds. If anything it's a pain in the arse when BSD/MIT projects can't use contributions because someone decided attach GPL to their changes, but that's the risk of using a permissive licence.


----------



## Null (May 10, 2015)

PantsOfDesire said:


> Only thing I can see is that it could be a reference to the MIT licence, which would be similar to the BSDed code that ended-up in OS X.
> 
> Silly comparison though. MIT/BSD and GPL are all solid licences to use, with different strengths and weaknesses. I lean towards BSD and try to avoid the GPL/BSD Akbar crowds. If anything it's a pain in the arse when BSD/MIT projects can't use contributions because someone decided attach GPL to their changes, but that's the risk of using a permissive licence.


I've ended up changing the license to AGPL3 at the advice of copypaste.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 10, 2015)

Null said:


> I've ended up changing the license to AGPL3 at the advice of copypaste.



I'll resist the temptation to yell BSD akbar.

By the way, congratulations on the bitcoin.


----------



## copypaste (May 10, 2015)

PantsOfDesire said:


> I'll resist the temptation to yell BSD akbar.





 

:^)


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 16, 2015)

Hey Null, it took me a while to decide to do it but I threw you $30. I appreciate the work you've done for these forums and wish you the best of luck on your project. 

Also I really want to be a Supporter. I'm tired of being a pleb.


----------



## Null (May 16, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> Hey Null, it took me a while to decide to do it but I threw you $30. I appreciate the work you've done for these forums and wish you the best of luck on your project.
> 
> Also I really want to be a Supporter. I'm tired of being a pleb.


I've upgraded you; thanks for the support.

I'll do a site-wide banner when the project officially launchers. Right now we're just doing grunt work.


----------



## Null (May 19, 2015)

Project will receive larger exposure tomorrow as copypaste begins seeding the project into public consciousness. I took the banner down after Smokedaddy's passing was known but never put it back up.

I've changed the design to resemble burichan, a common imageboard theme. It can be accessed here:
https://infinitydev.org

The test board is here (NSFW):
https://infinitydev.org/test

The contribute page is here:
https://infinitydev.org/contribute


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (May 19, 2015)

Null said:


> (Edit: Tomorrow, this project will begin hitting 8chan's /operate/ board for broader exposure. I am rerunning my banner for a few more days to corroborate this.)
> 
> In the last year and a half, we've had two separate fundraisers. Today, I'd like to ask the community to support a different kind of cause.
> 
> ...


Needs moar porns and lulz.  
Do you have an idea how you will fight spam but still let people post willy nilly?    The capchas really changed 4chan culture as nobody could make a thread out of a folder of reposted pictures.


----------



## Null (May 19, 2015)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> Do you have an idea how you will fight spam but still let people post willy nilly? The capchas really changed 4chan culture as nobody could make a thread out of a folder of reposted pictures.


There's multiple systems on 8chan I can adopt.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 19, 2015)

Wait, copypaste is Hotwheels?


----------



## Splendid (May 19, 2015)

Null said:


> IMO I prefer
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'd like to help out wherever I can, but two equal signs man? You need 3 in PHP, or you have to deal with this:


----------



## Null (May 20, 2015)

The thread is now live on 8chan.

https://8ch.net/operate/res/19036.html

Enjoy the drama.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (May 20, 2015)

Woah, what the hell is up with the shitposters in that thread actually believing what was written in ED? ED is a satirical website anyone can edit, you can't believe anything that's typed on there, and what very little that is ever true on that site is extremely overexaggerated.

On topic though, is this project going to entirely replace 8chan or is it going to run along side 8chan?


----------



## Null (May 20, 2015)

Whatisgoingon said:


> Woah, what the hell is up with the shitposters in that thread actually believing what was written in ED? ED is a satirical website anyone can edit, you can't believe anything that's typed on there, and what very little that is ever true on that site is extremely overexaggerated.
> 
> On topic though, is this project going to entirely replace 8chan or is it going to run along side 8chan?


It's not replacing anything but what 8chan runs on. When the project is completed to copypaste's satisfaction, we will build a migration script that moves every single extant 8chan asset over to the new code. We'll run this clone of 8chan in a demo site for about a month, and then when all bugs are squashed on the clone, we'll migrate again and it will be live.


----------



## AP 297 (May 20, 2015)

Null said:


> The thread is now live on 8chan.
> 
> https://8ch.net/operate/res/19036.html
> 
> Enjoy the drama.



8 Chan, the place where no good deed goes unpunished. 

I swear you have quite a hatedom. Perhaps, it is the price of success. This forum gets traffic and there are people who are mad that they never created anything like it. I feel bad that you have to put up with it. What amazes me is that they would sabotage the upgrade of one of the last remaining bastions of the "anonymous" concept to strike at you out of spite. The code they are using is old and I really doubt any of your "hateboys" have enough coding ability to do anything on their own. 

If nothing is done time will march on and other forms of interaction will force the image board model further into obscurity. Twitter, and other forms of social media will grow and reduce the influence these image boards have. Forums that can alter themselves to be used on tablets and other devices will survive, but in 5 years anything that relies on a laptop or PC/Mac will be very obsolete. The software has to change and relying on something from 10 years ago is just not cutting it anymore. 

If they want a place to play and say disagreeable things while anonymous, I think they need to rethink their personal animus towards you for the time being.


----------



## Cubanodun (May 20, 2015)

even based Hotwheels approved it


----------



## Null (May 20, 2015)

I'm not concerned. It's mostly people from /cow/. Nobody gives a shit what /cow/ thinks. There'a more people with unique IPs rooting for the project than there are waving around made up chatlogs as reasons not to support it. My favorite is the guy who's like, "what if the government takes down your website because you used softwaremade  by someone encyclopedia dramatica says is a pedophile???". get real. the person who wrote that doesn't even believe that shit, he just wants to sow seeds of doubt in copypaste and that'll never work.



Cubanodun said:


> even based Hotwheels approved it


you do realize "hotwheels" is this guy right



copypaste said:


> View attachment 26427
> 
> :^)



he's been with us since he left wizardchan. that's how i met him.


----------



## Cubanodun (May 20, 2015)

Null said:


> you do realize "hotwheels" is this guy right
> 
> 
> 
> he's been with us since he left wizardchan. that's how i met him.



holy shit, all the internet illuminati is here?


----------



## Marvin (May 20, 2015)

Whatisgoingon said:


> Woah, what the hell is up with the shitposters in that thread actually believing what was written in ED? *ED is a satirical website anyone can edit*, you can't believe anything that's typed on there, and what very little that is ever true on that site is extremely overexaggerated.


I'm very amused every time someone calls ED "satire". ED hasn't been satirical in years. It's closer to a bathroom stall in a seedy bar where people write "so and so sucks dicks!" on the walls in sharpie.


----------



## Null (May 20, 2015)

Marvin said:


> I'm very amused every time someone calls ED "satire". ED hasn't been satirical in years. It's closer to a bathroom stall in a seedy bar where people write "so and so sucks dicks!" on the walls in sharpie.


Satire is the legal word that Encyclopedia Dramatica applies to itself to avoid being considered libelous. Very few articles on ED are genuine satire, and to this day my favorite page remains Unclycopedia, if only because of Uncyclopedia's Encyclopedia Dramatica page. Both are genuinely enjoyable satire.

Edit: I just checked up, both pages are shit now. They're just like, bluntly insulting one another. God fucking damn.


----------



## I AM STRAIGHT!!!! (May 20, 2015)

ooh I have always patiently awaited an opportunity to support imageboard culture


----------



## PantsOfDesire (May 21, 2015)

Null said:


> Satire is the legal word that Encyclopedia Dramatica applies to itself to avoid being considered libelous. Very few articles on ED are genuine satire, and to this day my favorite page remains Unclycopedia, if only because of Uncyclopedia's Encyclopedia Dramatica page. Both are genuinely enjoyable satire.
> 
> Edit: I just checked up, both pages are shit now. They're just like, bluntly insulting one another. God fucking damn.



There was a time when Uncyclopedia wasn't just "random is teh comedy ololololol". I'm not sure that time ever really existed. I think it did, and it was fun.


----------



## Null (May 22, 2015)

Stannis Baratheon has donated $800 and completed milestone 1. I've taken down the beg banner. Thanks for the support.


----------



## EI 903 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Arkangel (May 22, 2015)

Null said:


> Stannis Baratheon has donated $800 and completed milestone 1. I've taken down the beg banner. Thanks for the support.


Have you tried applying for a loan from the Iron Bank in Braavos?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (May 22, 2015)

Null said:


> Stannis Baratheon has donated $800 and completed milestone 1. I've taken down the beg banner. Thanks for the support.



And you didn't even need to cut off your dick!


----------



## DN 420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Did Brennan say everything had to be blue as well? I was really digging the pink. Also bump.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2015)

balcolm said:


> Did Brennan say everything had to be blue as well? I was really digging the pink. Also bump.


Yes. Even though I made it look like a normal chan people still flipped shit over weird things, like the indent having a dashed border. If it was pink I'd probably had to have picked up contract work.


----------



## Null (Jul 5, 2015)

So you guys haven't heard much from me about this since I started. That's because I've been well fed.

I didn't do another fundraiser for last month because I didn't use too much of my money from the first month. I was also banking on board creation being totally done by now, which it isn't.

Attached are a few screenshots of the new control panel stuff. My new operate thread is here:
http://8ch.net/operate/res/28892.html

I'll do a little beg banner again when board creation totally works and looks great.


----------



## Null (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh also I live in the Philippines now and Copypaste is a 3 minute walk from here.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 6, 2015)

Null said:


> Oh also I live in the Philippines now and Copypaste is a *3 minute walk* from here.


----------



## Null (Jul 6, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


>


we were waiting for an elevator for forever so i suggested we take the stairs. it was funnier to me.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Jul 6, 2015)

What's the crime like over there?


----------



## Null (Jul 20, 2015)

If you're interested in a progress update, check out this thread: https://8ch.net/v/res/5054747.html

If you're interested in contributing to the project again, the donation form is here: https://infinitydev.org/contribute

And, attached are some screenshots of the work in the past months.


Here's a copy+paste of my progress report from /v/.

---

It's been about two and a half months since the project officially started and I'd like to recap. Our first week's funding went way past my original expectations, which is why I haven't made a thread like this in quite some time. There was also a surprising amount of cyclic donators who opted to chip in every month, and those amounts go a very long way now that I am in the Philippines.

In that time quite a bit has gotten done. Image attachments, moderator tools, the ability to create your own board, custom css, board banners, post citations, public logging, and a catalog view are all in place. Although not visible, there is a complicated permission system in the background that is on par with professional forum software. Board owners will be able to decide exactly what their volunteers are able to do, and will be able to create multiple castes with different permission sets to assign volunteers into.

I encourage you to check it out.

https://infinitydev.org/cp/boards/create

I'd also encourage you to check out these boards. /space/ is made by one of my friends.

https://infinitydev.org/space
https://infinitydev.org/space/catalog

And, for an example of how the software could look with a more traditional style, check out these two made by dedicated users from /operate/.

https://infinitydev.org/kappa
https://infinitydev.org/nunufag

This month is when I begin working on friendly features, like the board banners / citations / catalog, which were done in only the last two days. With most of the intricate backend work solidified and out of the way, I'm free to start writing in the features that the majority of users will see and appreciate, which is pretty exciting.

One of the reasons I've put off the interface stuff for so long was a desire to see the entire application work without JavaScript, and now that that has been accomplished, I can begin to streamline the posting and viewing process with interactive tools.


----------



## John Daker (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you working towards a concrete finish line, or are you going to keep adding to and modifying it into the foreseeable future?


----------



## Null (Jul 21, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Are you working towards a concrete finish line, or are you going to keep adding to and modifying it into the foreseeable future?


I'd love to keep working on it after 8chan starts using it, yea. The entire point of the project is to lay a foundation that people can build off of.


----------



## John Daker (Jul 21, 2015)

I threw you a few bucks. I'll donate more when I get my paycheck. Keep up the good work man, it's looking great so far.


----------



## PantsOfDesire (Jul 21, 2015)

John Daker said:


> I threw you a few bucks. I'll donate more when I get my paycheck. Keep up the good work man, it's looking great so far.



Really cool to see this coming along. I'll chip-in again after payday. Minimising or avoiding JavaScript gets my vote.


----------

